# تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسمنت والheat pipe



## عبدالله الفلاح (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو ممن يعرف عن هذين الموضوعين من الأخوة المشتركين أن يفيدنا به مشكورا


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (7 مايو 2007)

انا فنى صناعة اسمنت من زمان اكتب تحديدا ماذا تحتاج معرفتة وراسلنى على****** ودة *****ى:63: teto_gogo6600***********


----------



## عبدالله الفلاح (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك ساتابع فيما بعد الان وقت امتحانات


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (24 يونيو 2007)

اخوانى صناعة الاسمنت عالم تانى كلة فنيات وتقنيات عالية جدا حاجة شبيهة باالتسليح النووى ومن اشد الصناعات تعقيدا فمجال صناعة الاسمنت واسع جدا جدا ويطول شرحة ولكن من اراد ان يعرف شيئا محددا فليكتب لى الاسئلة مجمعة واليكم بعض مراحل صناعة الاسمنت


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (24 يونيو 2007)

اولا مواد الخام لصناعة الاسمنت تتكون من حجر جيرى وطفلة ورمل وبعض مكونات الحديد مثل بودرة باى رايت الاسمنت فى صناعتة لة طريقتين او الطريقة الجافة وهيا القائمة حاليا فى جميع مصانع الاسمنت الحديثة والطريقة الثانية هيا طريقة العجينة وهيا قديمة وانتاجها ضعيف وتجع المعدات تتهالك بسرعة لكن فى الصلابة هيا اشد انواع الاسمنت وتسمى باالاسمنت السويتر الذى يستخد م فى الكبار ى والانفاق تحت الماء ونتحدث عن الطريقة الجافة القائمة فى جميع المصانع الحديثة وهيا الطريقة الجافة يتم دمج الخامات المكونة من حجر جيرى وطفلة وباى رايت ورمل مع بعضهما البعض داخل طاحونة مع اضافة بعض الكور الحديدية داخل هذة الطاحونة لتفتيت الحجر الجيرى ودمج جميع المواد الخام مع بعضها والحصول على مواد خام شبيها باالبودرة وتكون ناعمة جدا بعد الطحن وياتى المعمل لااخذ عينة من الطاحونة بعد الطحن لمعرفة نسبة كل مادة خام بحيث تكون اعلى نسبة الحجر الجيرى ومن بعدها الطفلة اما الرمل والباى رايت نسب قليلة حتى نحصل على اعلا صلابة للااسمنت وبعد الطحن مباشرة يوجد درجة حرارة عالية جدا داخل الطاحونة لتجفيف المواد الخاموسحب الرطوبة والاكاسيد الموجودة باالخامة وهذة هيا اول مرحلة اخوانى


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (24 يونيو 2007)

المرحلة الثانية بعد الطحن والتجفيف هيا مرحلة رفع المواد الخام من الطاحونة وذلك بااستخدام دفع الهواء والطاحونة لها مدخل للمواد الخام واخرى لخروج المواد الخام بعد طحنها ويتم ذلك بدفع الهواء بااتجاة مخرج الطاحونة ويوجد اعلا الطاحونة سيبريتور وهوا مكون من مجموعة ريش تدور بسرعة وعند اصطدام المواد الخام اثناء رفعها من الطاحونة يقع المادة الخام التى لم يتم طحنها بطريقة جيدة وترجع الى الطاحونة مرة اخرة اما ماتم طحنة بطريقة جيدة بقوة دفع الهوء وخفتة فيتفادى السيبريتور ويذهب الى مكان يسمى سيكلون الناعم السيكلون عبارة عن شكل دائرى مكون من مدخل ومخرج وتدخل المواد الخام المطحونة جيدا من اعلا السيكلون وتخرج من اسفلة عن طريق فلوكس او ارث لايت والاريث لايت عبارة عن علب مستطيلة غير محدودة الطول وتكون عالية من بداية مشوراها ومن نهايتها مائلة الى الاسفل وتمشى بها المواد الخام المطحونة مندفعة بسبب ميلها وتذهب الى الايرليفت والايرلفت عبارة عن شكل دائرى قطر 3 متر من اسفلة لمسافة 5 متر الى الاعلا وبعد ذلك يوجد بة من اخرة مواسير قطر 7 بوصة لمسافة 90 متر لااعلا وفى نهاية مشوار المواسير القطر 7 بوصة يوجد صوامع التخزين للمادة الخام
صوامع الخام مقسومة الى نصفين من الارض الى اعلا اربعين متر 40 متر ويجد فاصل خمسة متر 5 متر ومنها الى اعلا 35 متر يسمى الجزء العلوى من الصومعة 1 والجزء السفلى اتنين2 واعرف انة يدور بذهنك لماذا لاتصمم الصومعة قطعة واحدة اقول لك انقسمت الى نصفين لعمل فرفرة للخامة جيدة الفرفرة تعنى عدم رجود الخامة على بعضها ومن تقلها يحصل لها حالة تيبس اى تجمد والسبب التانى موضع الفرفرة عن طريق البلورات او مضخات الهوء السبب الثالث هوا المعمل ففى الجزء الاول من الصومعة عندما يحدد المعمل عنصر ناقص من المواد الخام يضيفة فى مرحلة الطحن داخل الطاحونة ويضيفةبنسبة اعلا الى الطاحونة وتتم عملية دمج المواد الخام ببعضها بطريقة تانية عن طريق الصومعة وبعد ذلك يتم نزول الخامة للجزء السفلى من الصومعة ويتم اخرجة من الصومعة عن طريق فرفرة الخامة باالمضخات الهوائية كما انا شكل الصومعة من الداخل من الجزء السفلى منحدر ناحية اماكن خروج الخامة وتخرج الخامة من الصومعة عن طريق فلوكسات او ارث لايت ويوجد بكل فلوكس ثلاث بوابات اول بوابة عبارة عن مانويل جيتز وهيا يدوية وتغلق عند عدم التحكم فى البوبا ت الاخرى تانى بوابة شطف جيتز وهيا عبارة عن بوابة ببستم هوائى والثالة بوابة موتورايز جيتز وهيا ترددية حسب تحميل السواقى احب اذكركم اخوانى عند خروج الخامة من الصومعة تخرج مندفعة رهيبة وبسرعة عالية ويجب عمل ثلاث بوابات للتامين من شدة اندفاع المواد الخام من اعلا الى اسفل وبقوة الانحدار الداخلى للصومعة ناحية منافذ الخروج وثالثا خروج الخامة بتاثير مضخات الهوءوتمر الخامة من الفلوكسات الى شئيى يسمى الساقية ووظيفتها نقل المواد الخام من اسفل الى اعلا للميزان حتى يعلم الروبيروتر مدى الكمية التى يتم تغذية الافران بهاوالساقية عبارة عن مستطيل عمودى يوجد به علب على جنزير بسلسلة قوية وترمى الفلوكسات داخل هذة العلب وتلف الساقية من اسفل الى اعلا وترمى الى فلوكس خارج فى الاعلا ومن الفلوكس الخارج من الاعلا الى الى البن او الشنك وهوا مكان شبيهة باالصومعة بس صغير ومن البن او الشنك الى الميزان وهوا الذى يحدد المواد الخام باالطن ومن الميزان الى اير ليفت الذى تم شرحة ولكن هذة المرة الايرليفت هذا يؤدى الى مكان اخروهذا المكان يسما باالبرج او البيرهيتر وهوا المكان الذى يتم تاهيل المواد الخام بدرجات حرارة مختلفة حتى يتم فصل المعادن الدخيلة باالخامة والتى لاتحتاجها صناعة الاسمنت وفى المرة المقبلة انشاء اللة سنكمل حديثنا مع رفع بعض الصور الخاصة باالصناعة


----------



## محمودفرحات (25 يونيو 2007)

ارجو معرفة معلومات عن الفلاتر المستخدمة بمصانع الاسمنت من حيث الانواع وطريقة التثبيت لانى سأدخل هذا المجال ان شاء الله ولك خالص الشكر والعرفان


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخى سؤالك جميل وشيق جدا وفعلا سؤال مهم جدا اخى الفلاتر نوعان منها مايعمل باالكهرباء ومنها مايعمل باالهوءالمسميات العلمية للفلتر الذى يعمل باالهوء يسما باك فلتر كومبيرزد اير (Bak felters compresed air)واما النوع الذى يعمل باالكهرباء يسما باور اليكتروستاتيك(pawr electrestatec)بااالنسبة للشرح سااتابع معك


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (28 يونيو 2007)

اخى وظيفة الفلتر اولا باور اليكتروستاتيك سحب الغازات والمواد الخام وتسمح بمرور الغازات ولا تسمح بمرور المواد الخام بمعنى انة عندما تدخل المواد الخام الى الفلتر مع الغازات تخرج الغازات ولا تخرج الخامة ويحدث عملية ترسيب للخامة من اسفل الفلتر والفلتر على هئية شكل مربع كبير بداخلة ستائر كهربائية وهذة الستائر يحدث بها شحنة سالبة من الكهرباء الاستاتكية والشحنة الموجبة تكون باالخامة على هيئة معادن دخيلة باالخامة وعندما تتواجد الكهرباء باالستائر تلتصق الخامة باالستائر وتمر الغازات بدون التصاقها باالستائر بعد فصل الكهرباء يتم ترسيب الخامة من على الستائرباالخبط بشوكيشعلى عامود اسفل الفلتر ويخبط بشدة على الستائر ويتم سقوط الخامة على ارضية الفلتر ويتم تجميعها فى الاسفل فى بريمة وخروجها من الفلترهذة طريقة التشغيل باالكهرباء


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (30 يونيو 2007)

اضافة الى الفلتر الذى يعمل باالكهرباء نوعان ولكن نفس فكرة التشغيل الاختلاف فى درجة الحرارة اولا باور اليكتروستاتك هوت(electrostatek hot) ففى هذا النوع من الفلاتر يتوقف عمل الفلتر فى حالة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عند درجة 380 درجة يتوقف عمل الفلتر لهذا توجد مرحلة تبريد للخامة قبل دخولها الفلتر ويتوقف عمل الفلتر لشئى اخر وهوا زيادة الغازات المتمددة بسبب الحرارة الزيادة (co) واذا لم يتم توقف الفلتر فى حالة زيادة الغازات ينفجر الفلتر لذلك هنالك اجهزة معايرة )contrl panil) كنترول بانل لقياس الغازات المتمددة باالفلتر وعند حدوث غازات زائدة يتوقف عمل الفلتر اتوماتيكى حتى لايحدث انفجار للفلتر """":///////×باالنسبة للنوع الثانى (eiactrostatek gold) اليكتروستاتيك جولد فهوا نفس فكرة الاخر ولكن يفصل فى درجة حرارة 180 درجة ولكنة ليس علية اى ضغوط تشغيل عالية مثل الاول فهو يعمل بااماكن ليس عليها ضغوط تشغيل عالية وظهر فلتر حديث لا يتاثر بتمدد الغازات ولا بدراجات الحرارة اخى فكرة الفلتر تتلخص فى حدوث شحنة كهربائية سالبة باالستائر الموجودة باالفلتر والشحنة الموجبة تكون موجودة فى الخامة ويتم مرور الخامة من داخل الفلتر وعندما يتم تقابل الشحنة الموجبة باالسالبة يلتصقون ببعضهما البعض ولا يحدث اى تنافر بينهما وتمر الغازات وتخرج عن طريق مداخن والخامة الموجودة على الستائر يتم فصل الكهرباء عن الستائر وتتساقط الخامة فى ارضية الفلتر وتخرج من الفلتر عن طريق بريمة لمرحلة اخرى من التصنيع اذا حصلنا من الفلتر على خروج غازات للهواء الطلق بدون اتربة او اى عوادم اتربة وساتابع معك شرح فلاتر الهوء


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (30 يونيو 2007)

انواع الفلاتر التى تعمل باالهوء واحدة وتسما ب (باك فلترز كومبيرزد اير) (bak feltes compresed air) والباك فلترز عبارة عند صندوق مربع الشكل بمقاسات مختلفة حسب ضغوط العمل علية ومن داخلة اقمشة من اللباد على شكل قطر دائرى 2 بوصة وطول 2 متر والشكل الدائرى هذا مغلق ولة فتحة دائراية فقط يركب بداخلها شمعة وتسبت الاقمشة اللباد بجوار بعضها البعض نفترض عشرون بنطلون قماش باالتوازى داخل الصندوق المربع وهنالك مخارج من الصندوق عبارة عن مواسير بااقطار 3 بوصة وبداية المواسير تكون موجودة باالمكان الذى نريد فلترتة ونهاية المواسير بداخل الصندوق والباك فلترز موصل بة مروحة سحب تسحب الاتربة من المكان المراد فلترتة وتتدخل الاتربة داخل الصندوق وتتعلق على البنطلون اللباد من الخارج وتتراكم على البنطلون اللباد من خارجة وفى تايم معين حسب تصميم الباك فلترز تفتح الشمعة الموجود داخل البنطلون اللباد لتدفع هواء قويا من داخل البنطلون اللباد فتتساقط الخامة الموجودة على البنطلون اللباد من الخارج وتسقط فى ارضية الباك فلترز وتخرج من الباك عن طريق بريمةصغيرة اسفل الباك فلترزويتم اعادة الخام التى تم ترسيبها الى مراحل التصنيع ثانيا وهذة هو النوع الذى يعمل باالهوء


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (30 يونيو 2007)

اخوانى انا اعلم ان الشرح صعب ومعقد لكن هذا افضل شرح لطريقة الفلتر واخى سالنى عن طريقة التثبيت والتشغيل والانواع فلهذا الشرح صعب على من هوا جديد بمجال صناعة الاسمنت ولو كان سالنى عن الانواع واسمائها فقط لااختصرت الكلام فى الانواع فقط ولكن اخى اراد ان يعرف مراحل الفلتر من البداية الى النهاية عموما اخوانى ارجو انا اكون افدتكم ولا ارهقتكم ومن اراد ان يعلم اى شئى بمجال صناعة الاسمنت فاانا متواجد دائما باالمنتدى واشكركم واشكر جميع القائمين بخدمة المنتدى


----------



## عبدالله الفلاح (5 يوليو 2007)

شكراً لك يا اخ تيتو


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يوليو 2007)

شكر لك اخي المهندس teto_gogo6600 ماقصرت شكرا لك الف شكر


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يااخ عبد اللة ويااخ ريمون على ردكم وارجو ان نهتم بتكونولجيا صناعة الاسمنت لاان الاتحاد الاوروبى اصدر فرمانا بتوقف اى صناعة ملوثة للبيئة واتجهت جميع مصانع الاسمنت للعرب وجميع الدول العربية وهيا صناعة معقدة وملوثة للبيئة ولكن هذا قدرنا ويجب ان نهتم بهذة التكنولجيا القادمة على بلادنا من الغرب احب ان اعرفكم شيئا جميلا صناعة الاسمنت بمصر توازى وتعادل التنقيب عن البترول بل تحقق مكاسب يومية خيالية ارجو ان نهتم قليلا لتزويد ثقافتنا بهذة الصناعة ونجمع كل الاخوة المهتمين بهذة الصناعة وقد دعوت 4 مهندسين خبراء ومدربين فى هذا التخصص ولكنهم ردوا على باان المنتدى صناعة الاسمنت لايوجد بة زوار ارجو منكم الاهتمام وجمع الاخوة المهندسين المتخصيصين ميكانيكا او كيما وترك اسئالة حتا نتواصل ونستفاد من اهل الخبرة مشكورين اخوانى


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (6 يوليو 2007)

:19: :63: :30: :19:


teto_gogo6600472042 قال:


> شكرا يااخ عبد اللة ويااخ ريمون على ردكم وارجو ان نهتم بتكونولجيا صناعة الاسمنت لاان الاتحاد الاوروبى اصدر فرمانا بتوقف اى صناعة ملوثة للبيئة واتجهت جميع مصانع الاسمنت للعرب وجميع الدول العربية وهيا صناعة معقدة وملوثة للبيئة ولكن هذا قدرنا ويجب ان نهتم بهذة التكنولجيا القادمة على بلادنا من الغرب احب ان اعرفكم شيئا جميلا صناعة الاسمنت بمصر توازى وتعادل التنقيب عن البترول بل تحقق مكاسب يومية خيالية ارجو ان نهتم قليلا لتزويد ثقافتنا بهذة الصناعة ونجمع كل الاخوة المهتمين بهذة الصناعة وقد دعوت 4 مهندسين خبراء ومدربين فى هذا التخصص ولكنهم ردوا على باان المنتدى صناعة الاسمنت لايوجد بة زوار ارجو منكم الاهتمام وجمع الاخوة المهندسين المتخصيصين ميكانيكا او كيما وترك اسئالة حتا نتواصل ونستفاد من اهل الخبرة مشكورين اخوانى


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخواتى جميعا ارجو رفع مستوى المنتدى لااننا داخلين على صناعة هامة وسوف تقتصر على العرب فقط الا وهيا صناعة الاسمنت فارجو من جميع الاخوة بدعوة الاخوة المتخصصين للزيارة وافادتنا بكل ماهو جد يد فى عالم وتوكونولجيا صناعة الاسمنت التى هيا مستقبليا سوف تقتصر على الاخوة العرب والافادة بوسائل الامن الصناعى والوقاية الشخصية مشكووووووووووورين جميعا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (22 أغسطس 2007)

رائع يا شباب


----------



## teto_gogo6600 (28 أغسطس 2007)

الى كل اخوانى المهتمين بصناعة الاسمنت والى كل الكميائين المتخصصين فى مجال الكمياء اخر الاخبار عن صناعة الاسمنت هوا سوف يتم تغير المواد الخام بمادة جديدة الا وهيا حجر البازلت الاسود لقد اثبت كفائتة فى صناعة الاسمنت وهو موفر للوقود وفى الهالك المكون من الباى باص الذى يستبعد من المواد الخام بعد فصل معادن المواد الخام عن بعضها
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم:81: :63:


----------



## محمود جادالله (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*تكنولوجيا صناعة الأسمنت*

الاخوه الأفاضل 
صناعة الاسمنت من الصناعات الهامة والشديدة التأثير على البيئة وأنا باعتبارى أحد المهتمين بها اتمنى أن يكون فعلا هناك منتدى لصناعة الأسمنت وتكنولوجياته 
مهندس/ محمود جادالله


----------



## بشيرك (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله جهودكم ووفقكم لكل خير - اريد ان تساعدوني ببحث اكثر تفصيلا عن انواع الفلاتر وطريقة عملها وجازاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسد الميكانيك (3 يناير 2010)

هناك نوعان من الفلاتر نوع ميكانيكي ويعمل بواسطة منظومة ميكانيكية تدعى المطارق ونوعيسمى نظام puls اي الضغط الهوائي وهذه المنظومة اكثر فعالية من المنظومة الميكانيكية وتحتاج الى صيانه اقل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

اي شخص مشترك في هذا الملتقى الرائع ولديه سؤال محدد عن الاسمنت وطريقة تصنيعه فانا في خدمة الموقع وزوار الموقع


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (11 مايو 2010)

*بجد شرح وافى بس انا مش عارف انت وقفت ليه مش تكمل لحد التعبئه ولا ايه 
انا اشتغلت فى مصنع اسمنت سيناء _ ادارة أسيك _ بس للاسف تركت العمل لأنه ما كانش عاجبنى المجال بالنسبه لى 
انا كنت شغال مهندس تجهيزات على فكرة
ياريت تكمل الشرح حتى اخر مرحلة
*


----------



## يوسف موصللي (13 يوليو 2010)

زملائي ارجو المساعدة العاجلة في مجال التفتيش الميكانيكي في معمل اسمنت ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص مساعدتي باي كتاب او معلومات ولكم جزيل لشكر


----------



## يوسف موصللي (13 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من زملائي الاعزاء توفير اي معلومات عن التفتيش الميكانيكي في معامل الاسمنت سواء كتب او معلومات الخ....ولف شكر لكم


----------



## سحر الفنون (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل شرحك جميل جدا بس لي ملحوظه بسيطه

لو انا معرفش حاجه عن عالم الأسمنت وحبيت اشتري المواد الخام واصنعها يعني بالبلدى الأسم التجارى للمادة الخام هو ايه مش الأسم العلمي وياريت النسب المطلوبه في الماده الخام تكون ايه 
وعلى فكره الموضوع ده موضوع رائع وابشرك اقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى بسيطة تخيليه عنه واحتاج الكثير جدا من المساعده لأن لدى فكرة ممتازه لصناعة الأسمنت بدون مصنع وبكميات كبيره ارجوك ساعدني


----------



## كرم الحمداني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تابع المنتدى وسنرفدك بما هو مفيد انشاء الله


----------



## عايض (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذا ملف كامل عن صناعة الاسمنت*

دعواتكم لي


----------



## khaledharedy (1 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوة المحترمين شرح مبسط لطريقه عمل ميزان الشنك
خالد


----------



## ايمن محمد ثابت (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*عندى اختبار فى مصنع اسمنت*

عندى اختبار فى مصنع اسمنت:73::87:

```

```


```

```



teto_gogo6600 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اخى سؤالك جميل وشيق جدا وفعلا سؤال مهم جدا اخى الفلاتر نوعان منها مايعمل باالكهرباء ومنها مايعمل باالهوءالمسميات العلمية للفلتر الذى يعمل باالهوء يسما باك فلتر كومبيرزد اير (bak felters compresed air)واما النوع الذى يعمل باالكهرباء يسما باور اليكتروستاتيك(pawr electrestatec)بااالنسبة للشرح سااتابع معك


----------



## ايمن محمد ثابت (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الاساله المتوقعه في اختبار فب مصنع اسمنت


----------



## bola (11 سبتمبر 2011)

_
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
تسلم الايادى
يعطيك الف عافية
وتقبل فائق احـترامى وتقديـرى​_


----------

